# Desert burst Les Paul colors



## Kwanza (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi, I am going to be doing a Desert burst finish on my Les paul and I do not know the specific colours to use.

I figure that it is Vintage amber in the center, than a tabacco brown, and the last colour im not sure of. If anyone know's that would be great.

I am looking to do it with a 2 part polyurithaine spray, will these colour exist in polyurithaine?

Also if someone could explain to me the procedure for spraying that would be fantasic aswell. I understand that i have to start in the middle and work my way out, however should i use an air brush for blending colours or just spray with a spray gun?

Any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks.

I will post a picture for reference.


----------

